# 176 visa application status



## slexpat (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi,

I applied for 176 on June 15th and uploaded all the required documents. Until now I didn't receive any emails regarding this from the Case officer. But today, when I checked the Document Checklist in the Status Inquiry site of DIAC, some of the documents are made 'met' status and some are made to 'requested'.

- Evidence of work experience
- Passport photo of spouse- 'Required status'
- Form 160EH for both applicants
- Form 26EH for both
- Character Requirements Penal Clearance Certificates

Medical & Police clearance are okay, but I'm worried about the Evidence of work experience and the passport photo of my spouse. I've uploaded the letter of reference from my Company and the letter of appointment. Do I need to send the payslips also?

I've uploaded the passport photo of my spouse as well. Now what should I do? Do I need to contact them or upload that again? Please advice.

Thanks,
Slexpat


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

slexpat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for 176 on June 15th and uploaded all the required documents. Until now I didn't receive any emails regarding this from the Case officer. But today, when I checked the Document Checklist in the Status Inquiry site of DIAC, some of the documents are made 'met' status and some are made to 'requested'.
> 
> ...


Well bro,
Upload Maximum information to justify your experience ..... i have uploaded the following information out of my 8 years experience

*Sep, 2003 to Jan, 2004* 
Here i received CASH salary and i have just 5 payslips. This company has been closed so i upload
1) Appointment Letter
2) Appraisal Letter
3) Work Experience Letter
4) 5 Salary Receipts

*Feb, 2005 to July, 2007*
1) Appointment Letter
2) Appraisal Letters
3) Bonus Letters
4) All Salary slips (All for that Period)
5) Bank statement for this period (By highlighting Salary Posting Narrations)

*August, 2007 to April, 2008*
1) Work Offer Letter
2) Confirmation Letter
3) Experience Letter
4) Just 3 salary slips
5) A Salary Certificate from that company stated that i served that company for specified time period and mentioned my salary on that letter.
5) Bank statement for this period (By highlighting Salary Posting Narrations)

*May, 2008 to June, 2012*
1) Appointment Letter
2) Appraisal Letters
3) Bonus Letters
4) All Salary slips (All for that Period)
5) Bank statement for this period (By highlighting Salary Posting Narrations)
6) Experience Letter in current date

i have above mentioned information to justify my jobs. i don't know now either it is enough or not. And what CO demand more from me ..... i just upload ALL information i had.

For picture, just send him picture again and also let him know that u have already uploaded the picture.....

i think my information will help u 

Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## slexpat (Feb 13, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Well bro,
> Upload Maximum information to justify your experience ..... i have uploaded the following information out of my 8 years experience
> 
> *Sep, 2003 to Jan, 2004*
> ...


Thanks Shoaib for the information. I'll upload the salary slips & bank statement as you mentioned. 

I didn't get any email from the Case officer regarding this. I accidentally saw this update from document checklist link in DIAC system. Did the Case officer contacted you? Or will they contact me only after I update all the required docs?


----------



## slexpat (Feb 13, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Well bro,
> Upload Maximum information to justify your experience ..... i have uploaded the following information out of my 8 years experience
> 
> *Sep, 2003 to Jan, 2004*
> ...


Also from your signature, I found that you've Lodged 176 on 31-05-2012. Wht is the progress currently? Did you get any emails from the CO? What about the document checklist in the status Inquiry link (https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa)


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

slexpat said:


> Also from your signature, I found that you've Lodged 176 on 31-05-2012. Wht is the progress currently? Did you get any emails from the CO? What about the document checklist in the status Inquiry link (https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa)


Dude, No CO assigned yet 
and all documents status is still *Required*

I don't know y, no CO allocated yet in my case 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## dynamicmoodz (Oct 11, 2011)

slexpat said:


> Also from your signature, I found that you've Lodged 176 on 31-05-2012. Wht is the progress currently? Did you get any emails from the CO? What about the document checklist in the status Inquiry link (https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa)


Dude, Is srilanka a high risk country for DIAC?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Slexpat, check if your application status is showing anything like this...if yes, then you missed the mail or for some reason it didn't reach you...Call or email them about this and they should resend you the mail if you have missed it...chk spam or any filter setting you have...


*13/03/2012 Application being processed further Message*
...
...
...
*14/03/2012 e-Mail sent to you Message *


----------



## slexpat (Feb 13, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> Slexpat, check if your application status is showing anything like this...if yes, then you missed the mail or for some reason it didn't reach you...Call or email them about this and they should resend you the mail if you have missed it...chk spam or any filter setting you have...
> 
> 
> *13/03/2012 Application being processed further Message*
> ...


Thanks Dreamaus for that useful info! I have *"View your receipt details"* link after

*15/06/2012 Application being processed further Message*

So, now I'm relieved coz I didn't miss any email. I'll wait for the CO to contact me  thanks again!


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

I filed on 9 May, CO was assigned on 21 May (that's when my application went to ABPF status, and some, but not all, of the uploaded docs went to "Met" status). I have yet to receive any email from the CO. Medicals were uploaded on 21 June, and my DH's are in "referred" status. Mine and our two kids' are in "finalized" status. 

I'm hoping that as soon as my DH's medicals go into "finalized" status that the CO will look at our application again and get it finalized  I'm assuming that the CO hasn't contacted us because they don't need any information from us, as it was all uploaded.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## visionseeker (May 19, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Well bro,
> Upload Maximum information to justify your experience ..... i have uploaded the following information out of my 8 years experience
> 
> *Sep, 2003 to Jan, 2004*
> ...


Dear Shoaib,
I also applied for gsm 176 paper based, on 12th of may. I got an email from gsm team indicating that my application processing has been commenced. 
My question to you is, do we need to acknowledge that mail?
Best Regard


----------



## slexpat (Feb 13, 2012)

visionseeker said:


> Dear Shoaib,
> I also applied for gsm 176 paper based, on 12th of may. I got an email from gsm team indicating that my application processing has been commenced.
> My question to you is, do we need to acknowledge that mail?
> Best Regard


Hi Visionseeker,

Is that email you received from *[email protected]*? Then I don't think you need to reply.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

visionseeker said:


> Dear Shoaib,
> I also applied for gsm 176 paper based, on 12th of may. I got an email from gsm team indicating that my application processing has been commenced.
> My question to you is, do we need to acknowledge that mail?
> Best Regard


No dude i don't think so ......
just mail them the required documents etc ......

Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## dynamicmoodz (Oct 11, 2011)

visionseeker said:


> Dear Shoaib,
> I also applied for gsm 176 paper based, on 12th of may. I got an email from gsm team indicating that my application processing has been commenced.
> My question to you is, do we need to acknowledge that mail?
> Best Regard


It is not required to acknowledge that email.


----------



## visionseeker (May 19, 2012)

slexpat said:


> Hi Visionseeker,
> 
> Is that email you received from *[email protected]*? Then I don't think you need to reply.


Hi,
I received that email from adelaide gsm team with subject assessment commenced and three pdf attachments.
At the bottom of that email my Co name was written.
So have you received the same email?


----------



## slexpat (Feb 13, 2012)

visionseeker said:


> Hi,
> I received that email from adelaide gsm team with subject assessment commenced and three pdf attachments.
> At the bottom of that email my Co name was written.
> So have you received the same email?


Not yet bro... I was bit late in submitting the documents after finishing the online application. May be the delay is due to that. Let's wait for some more time


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

mbc71 said:


> I filed on 9 May, CO was assigned on 21 May (that's when my application went to ABPF status, and some, but not all, of the uploaded docs went to "Met" status). I have yet to receive any email from the CO. Medicals were uploaded on 21 June, and my DH's are in "referred" status. Mine and our two kids' are in "finalized" status.
> 
> I'm hoping that as soon as my DH's medicals go into "finalized" status that the CO will look at our application again and get it finalized  I'm assuming that the CO hasn't contacted us because they don't need any information from us, as it was all uploaded.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


CO finally sent an email to my agent yesterday for first time. Winds up agent had not uploaded all documents (frustrating). All docs have now been sent to the CO, and just checked status - all docs in checklist are marked "Met" with exception of my husband's medicals which are unfortunately still in "referred" status, since 21 June. HOC is apparently backlogged. Hopefully they'll clear his medicals soon!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## slexpat (Feb 13, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> CO finally sent an email to my agent yesterday for first time. Winds up agent had not uploaded all documents (frustrating). All docs have now been sent to the CO, and just checked status - all docs in checklist are marked "Met" with exception of my husband's medicals which are unfortunately still in "referred" status, since 21 June. HOC is apparently backlogged. Hopefully they'll clear his medicals soon!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Good to hear that! CO has contacted me also and asked to send some more documents related to my work experience. I've uploaded those today & waiting for the response..


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

slexpat said:


> Good to hear that! CO has contacted me also and asked to send some more documents related to my work experience. I've uploaded those today & waiting for the response..


guess they have picked up the pace again... as one of my friend who had lodged his application on 29th June had a CO assigned and also a ref check was made with his HR today.... and i was told by my migration agent that the immi has around 1100 applications (both 175 and 176) pending as of date. Since the next slot of online lodging will only be after August 11, he was confident that most of the applicants will have a CO by then


----------



## anju80 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi guys I am new to this forum... Happy to meet all you here,
I also lodged my online 176 application on 28 June and waiting for CO to be allocated.
I my online document check list, "Proof of Work experience " was not appeared. However I uploaded all three work experience letters (I worked for 3 companys during last 8yrs) along with EA assessment latter.
Is this enough or do I need to upload more docs relating to work experience?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## visionseeker (May 19, 2012)

anju80 said:


> Hi guys I am new to this forum... Happy to meet all you here,
> I also lodged my online 176 application on 28 June and waiting for CO to be allocated.
> I my online document check list, "Proof of Work experience " was not appeared. However I uploaded all three work experience letters (I worked for 3 companys during last 8yrs) along with EA assessment latter.
> Is this enough or do I need to upload more docs relating to work experience?
> ...


Hi,
Please refer to the following instructions, stated in the form 1119
Before you lodge your application
1. Obtain evidence such as employment references and detailed duty statements covering the
required period. Employment references must:
• be written on the official letterhead of the company or government department providing the
reference;
• The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any telephone, fax
numbers, e-mail and website addresses;
• The name and position of the person authorised to sign the employment reference should be
typed or stamped below that person’s signature;
• The contact telephone number of the person writing the reference should be included in the
letter;
• The letter should indicate the exact period of employment (including whether permanent or
temporary, full or part-time), position(s) held, the 5 main duties undertaken and the salary
earned – positions should not be described by generic titles (eg. research officer, public
servant) but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (eg. research chemist, accounts
clerk); and
• A payslip from your current employment should also be included – this is especially
important from applicants working in government departments.

Cheers


----------



## anju80 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi visionseeker,
Thanks for the reply, everyone is very helpful to each other.
I have the empolymet letters according to above guide lines.

However I have a worry about my first employment's (back in sri lanka from Mar 2004- to Jan2007) pay slips/ bank statements as I dont have them.
The problem is I closed the bank accout for which the salary was transfered back in 2007. Its been 5yrs before. so I dont have any salary proof for this period.

Anybody has idea to overcome aboe situation? appreciate your help.

Thanks.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

anju80 said:


> Hi visionseeker,
> Thanks for the reply, everyone is very helpful to each other.
> I have the empolymet letters according to above guide lines.
> 
> ...


Hello anju

Salary slip for current employer are enough. For the past employments, you can submit promotion letters, increment letters, appreciation letters and experience letters. I hope you have got these which would prove your salary. Also include the tax return document as well.


----------



## anju80 (Jul 22, 2012)

mimran said:


> Hello anju
> 
> Salary slip for current employer are enough. For the past employments, you can submit promotion letters, increment letters, appreciation letters and experience letters. I hope you have got these which would prove your salary. Also include the tax return document as well.


Thanks a lot for your reply mimran,

I didnt pay any tax for this period in sri lanka, coz the salary was less than tax payment requirements. But I have increment letter & experience letter.


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

anju80 said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply mimran,
> 
> I didnt pay any tax for this period in sri lanka, coz the salary was less than tax payment requirements. But I have increment letter & experience letter.



do you have a bank statement which shows the salary deposit.... i guess this will replace all your increment, payslips form 16 and other documents


----------



## anju80 (Jul 22, 2012)

As I mentioned earlier, I didnt maintained that bank account as I left I country. It's closed.. That is my biggest problem.



World2009 said:


> do you have a bank statement which shows the salary deposit.... i guess this will replace all your increment, payslips form 16 and other documents


----------



## visionseeker (May 19, 2012)

anju80 said:


> As I mentioned earlier, I didnt maintained that bank account as I left I country. It's closed.. That is my biggest problem.


I guess that you won't be needing them, if you have salary mentioned on your experience certificates.


----------



## anju80 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks all,
Ill keep you posted about it once I get CO...



visionseeker said:


> I guess that you won't be needing them, if you have salary mentioned on your experience certificates.


----------



## pari (May 25, 2012)

Hi Folks,
I have the same status. Evidence of work experience as Requested on 26th July. I have provided all the docs I have. Hope the processing continues without much delay.


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

*medicals*

hello folks,

CO got assigned to my application on 10th July and requested for Medicals, pcc and f80. My medicals were loaded to Sydney office on 12th July and I have sent all the docs(F80,pcc and the receipt of my medicals) to the CO on 17th July. Yesterday I got a mail from the CO saying, my medicals have been submitted to the MOC on 18th July and they are in queue. For all these days I was under an impression that MOCs take 3-4 days to review and certify the medicals but it's been more than 10 days and they are still waitin for review. 

Could you please tell me, wat was your exp? how many days did they take to finalise your medicals?


----------

